# redbirddog - this one's for you!



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

See RBD's Dog Bailey in a training session yesterday.

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2012/05/training-session-bailey.html


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

so thats what a carded bird is. Nice Retrive.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good work on Bailey staying steady till sent.


----------

